# Help 2006 wiring diagrams



## sutol1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am putting a GTO LS2 into my miata and in desparate need of finding wiring diagrams so I can bring it to life. I have searched many a thread but have not nailed it yet. Can anyone help me on this one?

Kind Regards


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

You're putting an LS2 into a Miata? Sorry, I can't help you with wiring diagrams, but you definitely got my interest. I can't help thinking that you're going to destroy the handling characteristics of the Miata. I assume you're pulling the engine from a wrecked GTO?

You gotta post pics of this when you're finished.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry sutol1, I know this isn't any help to you. It's more to show Frank. I've actually seen one in person though as I recall it was an LS1. Don't know how it handled but imagine the acceleration! Here's a youtube that shows that it can be done:


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

crazy! i'd love to drive one of those babies!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't they sell the engine controler and harness as a kit for doing just this?? Putting the LS2 into places it doesn't belong.


----------



## sutol1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I will send pics shortly. I have the motor in and it is going well. Actually it doesn't change the handling at all on the car. You see the difference between a miata engine with a supercharger and intergcooler is the same as it is with the ls2. Miata is iron block and very heavy. The total difference is about 130 pounds on my car with 1/3 of that to the back. The miata will still remain 50/50. The kit I am using puts the engine back with only 1/4 gap to the firewall. This keeps the weight where is should be. 

Currently no there is no kit that allows plug and play for the miata. I have to tie the LS2 into the existing miata harness. Thing is GM stop supplying the manuals and I am in canada to boot so the GTO was never sold here. I am dying to fire this thing up but until I can wire it .....it will sit.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Sorry sutol1, I know this isn't any help to you. It's more to show Frank. I've actually seen one in person though as I recall it was an LS1. Don't know how it handled but imagine the acceleration! Here's a youtube that shows that it can be done:


Thanks for posting that video. There's something almost cartoonish about seeing a miata and hearing the LS1 exhaust note. Looks like there is plenty of room for it in there though. Looks like still has a little work to do though because his cel is on.

It's good to hear that the balance won't be drastically affected by this swap. Cool swap.:cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

His CEL might only be on because nothing is connected to it. If he's using a stand-alone system to run his LS1 then the Miata ECU likely isn't even hooked up since the stand-alone system would have it's own monitoring system.


----------

